# 2006 Altima Automatic Shift Lock



## Farsox (Jan 6, 2011)

When I start the car, it doesn't unlock the shifter as normal. From reading posts on various forums, I sense that it might be the solenoid.

I checked various fuses, and none of them seem to be loose or blown. Plus the manual states that the electrical process that affects the shift lock is also linked to the brakes. The brakes work fine.

I don't really have experience working on cars in general but am hoping to fix this myself. Does anyone have any additional suggestions or instructions to replace the solenoid?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Nissan Service Manuals


----------



## Farsox (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Check the brake switch and wiring connector which is located at the top of the brake pedal.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

If your lights are coming on for the auto lights but not when you switch to lights then check your dimmer switch that it's not in the down position. As for the shift interlock, step on the brakes and have someone look to see if the back lights are coming on. The switch for both of those are in one and very common in the Altimas to go out.


----------

